# next reptile show dates?



## pollypaul78 (Nov 9, 2013)

hi there does any one know if there are any reptile expo's coming up soon. i am new to reptiles and i really want to get some nice leopard geckos. any help is greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

1/12/13 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/creaks-shows/1004394-reptile-keepers-united-creaks-pras.html


----------

